# mldonkey nightmare

## memoi2001

ok, I'm ready for the flames..

My /home is actually my fat32 partition from windows for multiboot compatibility (music access, amule <> emule things...)

so here I am thinking "mldonkey looks cool, should try it out.."

so I joyfully emerge mldonkey

type in "/etc/init/mldonkey start"

and get

```
 * Starting mldonkey ...

 * Directory /home/p2p/.mldonkey not existing, trying to create...

mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/p2p/.mldonkey': Permission denied

 * Directory /home/p2p/.mldonkey could not be created!
```

so methinks maybe user p2p doesn't exist...

```

useradd p2p

useradd: user p2p exists
```

now maybe it's the fat32 thing it's not liking but I've had that set up for over a year and most of my stuff is linked in there, anyway to get around this?

I've managed to start the core with the mlnet command but then I can connect search and put stuff in my download list, but without any sources what so ever..

help.. :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Headrush

Please post your /etc/fstab file.

The permissions are not set right for mounting.

Probably not the best to mount your vfat partition to /home. You would be better mounting somewhere else and copying the files after downloading is complete to the shared vfat partition.

If you must mount it like that, easier if you mount to one user. /home/user1

----------

## ikaro

check the permissions on the disk.

----------

## memoi2001

my fstab:

```
/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda7               /               ext2            noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda6               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hda5               /home           vfat            defaults                0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0
```

as I said, not a good idea to mount vfat to /home, but I made the mistake about a year ago and con't really change it without major brain troubles.

and seeing as vfat doesn't really have permissions I'm not sure of how to set them, tried chmod 777on the whole partition but didn't change anything =(

----------

## chronophobic

I had the same setup, same problem. Here's a suggestion (how I resolved it):

I've come to believe that it's truly stupid to mount a vfat partition as /home. Try this: have your /home on your regular linux / partition, and make a directory /home/win (or /home/youruser or anything that suits you) and mount your vfat there (you only need to alter the fstab line slightly and voila, you got it). This way you can keep almost the same setup and avoid any trouble caused by anything that needs a /home where permissions can be set. 

And yes, the problem is solely that mldonkey tries to set some permissions and it fails. The above solved it for me, it should work for you and it is a better setup, if you give it a thought.

----------

